# Has anyone tried Acomplia, a cannabinoid receptor antagonist



## gmriefler (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guys,
My DPD was set-forth by marijuana, and I know that many of you can also pin-point marijuana as a causative agent in your DPD. Since mariJ is a cannabinoid receptor agonist, one obvious idea is that cannabinoid receptor antagonists such as Acomplia/Rimonabant might relieve DPD symptoms. Stated in another way, Acomplia might get rid of the "unreal"/"high" state of mind that many of us feel by antagonizing dysfunctional mariJ-related neurochemistry that might be occurring in DPD brains. Has anyone tried this medication? Unfortunately, this medicine has many side effects and I dont think that it is being produced anymore. Also, I don't think that any other medications like it will be available anytime soon, since other drug companies report similar side effects with other canna. receptor antagonists. I am in the US and Acomplia is not sold here, and I think it would be unfortunate if none of us tried this type of medication...


----------



## anonomatt (Jun 18, 2008)

Good theory. My dp was triggered by marijuana too, and stands to reason, the opposite of cannabis should fix the problem. Unfortunately I don't have any additional information but I do want to say I like your school of thought.


----------

